# My new to me 2007 Look 555 with Campy Record



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

This summer I had a big crash that wrecked my old bike...I've always wanted a Look bike and found this 555 on ebay..


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you checked the height of the spacers on the steerer tube? I believe Look recommends a maximum of 30 mm.

OK. Seems like the last picture has a shorter stack.


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

The first picture is when the bike first came, the bike was really unstable with the bars that high...Bad wobble going down hill. Starting to dial in the fit. Bringing the bars down relly helped


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

kitskartt said:


> This summer I had a big crash that wrecked my old bike...I've always wanted a Look bike and found this 555 on ebay..


You have a very nice looking bike. I like a LOOK with Campagnolo, since I had one myself. But you do realize that your front brake is "open" in all these pictures, right? Sorry to nitpick, but just in case you are new to Campy ...


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you for your comment, funny you should notice that. 
I rode with it that way for a few days. LBS guy noticed and let me know
brake performance improve


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Very Nice!!*

What size is that frame? I have been on the lookout for a 555 in size small with Campy- preferably Centaur groupo since I am looking for my brother and he wants to spend as little as possible as he is just wanting to get into cycling. The 555 is the bike I recommended since it is a LOOK and it is the lower end and therefore more affordable. How much did you score that if you don't mind? (If you do, just ignore) Nice bike once again and nice background!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

kitskartt said:


> Thank you for your comment, funny you should notice that.
> I rode with it that way for a few days. LBS guy noticed and let me know
> brake performance improve


The brake release mechanism is one of the best features of Campy. You get nearly all the maximum stopping power when you squeeze all the way regardless of whether the brake is open or not, but you do get much better modulation when it's properly closed ;-). 

Enjoy the bike!


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice bike and ....... car! I also own a 2001 Audi TT.:thumbsup:


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

$1,800 on ebay....Had guy end me lots of pictures of bike to make sure there where no cracks or glazing. Small frame (53-54) 
Hope you find what your looking for


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> What size is that frame? I have been on the lookout for a 555 in size small with Campy- preferably Centaur groupo since I am looking for my brother and he wants to spend as little as possible as he is just wanting to get into cycling. The 555 is the bike I recommended since it is a LOOK and it is the lower end and therefore more affordable. How much did you score that if you don't mind? (If you do, just ignore)



Don't mean to interrupt, but while I really, really liked my 555, I feel the 566 is a little better. I think it's a bit more efficient. 
I know you said you prefer Campy, but my shop has some pretty good deals on the 566 with Rival and a little more for a 2010 in Shimano 105. 
http://www.bikesale.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=1163&log=false

PLEASE KNOW, I'm not dogging Kittskartt's 555 in anyway, it's a beautiful bike and loved every ride on mine, I'm just suggesting that it might be easier to find a new 566 from a dealer, (read warranty) for not much more than $1800.


If only he could fit a medium...
http://www.gottaridebikes.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=CLOSEOUT0069


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

2002 TT roadster, with Revo Chip, Blueflame exhaust... suspension work... 
I really wanted a 585, just out of reach right now


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

2001 TT 180 quattro lake silver coupe.
Bose Audio
K&N Filter
Bailey DV 
Borla Exhaust
APR Chip
Winter Floormats
Mud Flaps
7000K Xenon Lights
DEFI HUD Boost Gauge/Turbo Timer
UUC Springs and Bilstein Sports Shocks - 1" drop.

I still have the 17" stock wheels, thought. I never got interested in upgrading the wheels to 18" or 19". 

I bought my 585 a little to over a year ago used. I have put on over 2k miles since. I have never ridden a 555, but I am pretty sure it rides well.

Ejoy your rides! :thumbsup:


----------

